# Eames desk



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever built an Eames desk. I am wanting to build this, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

That's cool. The plywoods are phenolic covered. Lots of cool looks you can make with them. Angle iron corner posts are simple enough. Box made with simple butt joints and probably hung on the iron with simple fasteners, perhaps carriage screws or T-nuts. Not sure how you would attach the metal dowel cross braces, but I'd be inclined to have my friend tack weld them on. Not sure about the apron construction, but again angle iron would be a slam dunk.

This is pretty much one of those things you can build with an Erector set. Just get all the supplies and fit them together, A fun looking project!


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

I appreciate your input. I was thinking of using MDF rather than phenolic plywood. I read that it's very hard to get paint to stick to a phenolic substrate. I agree with the angle iron post. You're probably right on the cross braces, they would be needed to be welded for stability. I'm hoping for an alternate to the welding, don't have one of them.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

I just found this pick of the cross braces


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

Ends of the wire braces were flattened, drilled, tapped and a machine screw held it in. Plywood surface was laminated with plastic laminate, no paint. Look close and you can see the dark edge of the laminate . Don't use MDF it will crack under shifting loads on the drawer box. Use Baltic birch for a clean decorative plywood exposed edge.
My father owned an office supply house so they sent me all the repair work. I have worked on several pieces like the one in the picture.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

wdwrecker, thanks for the tip. Do you need to laminate both side to keep from warping?


----------



## BHolcombe (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, you do.

Why Eames? Copying something that was always intended to be a mass produced peice is a bit curious.

The beauty of it, in my opinion, is that it is mass produced.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

I like the design. It's rather quirky. I built a Craftsman home and furnished it with some pieces I made. We also have a second home in Georgia. We bought Mid Century Modern and Danish pieces for there. I wanted something different and fun. If you think this is weird, you should see the end tables I made from hog fence and coffee table from a hog feeder for my daughter.


----------

